# Raw Pork Skin/Rind



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

So I picked up a big load of muscle meat, bones and organ meats from a local beef farmer cleaning out her freezer....she threw in some non-beef items to get rid of everything....going through the little treasure, I found a roll of pork rind, raw of course......pretty gross really, but any one ever feed this as a "rawhide" like treat???? (no he does not get rawhide!) Thoughts....good, bad,indifferent ????? I gave him a slice (had been in freezer at least 21 days already) about 4X8 and he chewed away VERY happily, no issues yet (this was last night). Given it's not dehydrated and in it's raw form, I figured no probs, but just want to make sure....

Thank you!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I have some of those frozen for Fanta as a treat. she gets them every once in a while but is not a big fan. at first she hoovered them but not lately. I noticed her poop got a lot looser after it because of all the fat. no other issues to report.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I made some this weekend from a pork rind. They loved them! No, they are not like rawhide. They are just crunchy.

How to Cook Pork Rinds for Dogs | eHow.com


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

great thx!....ya he did the hovering thing at first not sure what to do....he doesn't get anything like that so was new.....no issues with poop so far, but thx will remember that....


----------

